# Black Type R Civic detail



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

I detailed this Honda Civic Type R last week
I had a good look around the car a few weeks back to assess what all could be done. 
Even though it was a dull day I could still see the car was virtually covered in swirls and a few minor scratches, but nothing too serious. 
Stephen (the owner)was getting the front bumper resprayed to get rid of the stone chips along with the rear spoiler as the previous respray was not a perfect match. After it was resprayed he brought it to me for a detail. I had another quick check around the car and the second respray on the bumper and spoiler was perfect.
It was also obvious that there were quite a few chips on the bonnet that had previously been touched in, but not very carefully. There were large blobs of paint covering the stone chips that would have to be removed.

Products used during the detail were

Wash... 
Pre wash - Meguiars Hyper wash, foam lance on Karcher pressure washer
Wash - Meguiars Hyper wash and 2 bucket method, rinsed and dried
Lambswool wash mitt

Preparation....
De-tar - AS Tardis
Clay - Bilt Hamber soft clay.

Wheels - AS Smart wheels then Fireglaze polish/sealant
Wheel arches - G101, dried and then Autosmart Finish
Tyres - Autosmart Trim Wizard
Trim - Autosmart Finish 
Glass - Autoglym Glass cleaner

Correction process..... 
Kestrel DAS polisher
Bluepoint rotary polisher

Compound - 3M Perfect-it III Extra Fine Compound
Polish - 3M Perfect-it III UltrafinaSE

Pads....
Hexlogic orange componding pad
Hexlogic blue finishing/glazing pad
3M blue polish pad
Hexlogic white polishing pad
Glaze - Poorboys Blackhole
Sealant - Poorboys EX-P
Wax - Valentines Road n' Track
Eurow microfibre buffing cloths

Snowfoamed with Megs Hyper wash and Karcher with foam lance










Here's a few pics of the swirls on the bonnet and doors etc.



















Some very bad swirling on the bonnet, along with stone chips that had been previously painted over










More bonnet swirls



















Some very minor buffer marks on the front bumper which had just been painted.










Swirls and minor scratches on the roof



















These are the stone chips that had been touched in with dollops of paint.

I placed some tape on the bonnet and gently moved the run razor along the chips to remove all the excess paint. I gradually dialled down the run razor so that all of the old paint simply lifted off.










After the old paint was removed it was a matter of touching it in again and the next day it was lightly rubbed with 2500 wet and dry paper to smooth the area off.










After the bodywork was washed, de-tarred, clayed and the stone chips tended to it was time to start the paintwork correction.
I used a Kestrel DAS polisher and a Bluepoint rotary polisher

Compound - 3M Perfect-it III Extra Fine Compound
Polish - 3M Perfect-it III UltrafinaSE
Pads used were....
Hexlogic orange componding pad
Hexlogic blue finishing/glazing pad
3M blue polish pad
Hexlogic white polishing pad

Some 50/50 pics.

Just above drivers door.










Drivers side rear quarter panel.



















Passenger side rear panel



















After the paint was corrected, the car was polished with 3M Ultrafina SE, followed up with Poor Boys Blackhole to glaze it with, then Poor Boys EX-P sealant was used and finally 2 coats of Valentines Road 'n' Track wax.
I used both sealant and then 2 coats of wax as the car will be off road for a few months.










The fleck in the paint really came to life afer the wax was applied, this pic was taken using a swirl finder LED torch.










Some finished pics taken on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great turnaround buddy.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

nice one


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

that is a stunning job well done looks awesome!!!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

looks awesome now


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work :buffer:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic finish. I'm very impressed!

:thumb:


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice turnaround 

How did you find the Valentines to apply and remove.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Good write up mate nice to see 50/50s and befores and afters.
How did you find application of the Road and Track Wax i used it a while back and i left it one for like 2mins to long and was a nightmare to remove  lol


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Cracking finish there mate, very well done. :thumb:
I bet it doesn't look like that now though... bloody weather


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed, well done.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed

whats its got in the way of modifications?
Mate of mine is running a Type R spec B18 Turbo in an EK Coupe safely running just under 300bhp, the car doesn't even weigh a ton (Its completely stripped for track mainly, and the occasional pod drag) lol all good fun…

Well done btw looks fantastic now:thumb:


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, impressive man !! Very nice sorted, and that afternoon sun is the best test to see the result IMHO. Crazy looking, so sexy gosh..... :argie:


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

Makes me want a Mugen Type R, lovely car! Lovely turnaround as well.

Where did you get the little razor holder btw? I have some badly touched in stone chips on the Audi I would love to get rid of.


----------



## Coupe Rob (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice results


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh i love EP3 Civics should have some shots of mine up in the new year


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great finish :thumb:


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

fantastic job


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Nice turnaround
> 
> How did you find the Valentines to apply and remove.





EthanCrawford said:


> Good write up mate nice to see 50/50s and befores and afters.
> How did you find application of the Road and Track Wax i used it a while back and i left it one for like 2mins to long and was a nightmare to remove  lol


The Valentines Road n Track is very easy to use as long as you dont leave it on too long.It feels quite oily so it spreads very easy, a smal dab on the applicator sponge goes a long way. I like to spread it out as much as possible as there is no point piling it on and wasting the product.
I divide a panel into 3 or 4 sections and do the first 2 sections, by the time I have the 2nd section applied the first section is ready for buffing. By the time I have the first section buffed, the second is ready for buffing too.


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Nivaue said:


> Wow, impressive man !! Very nice sorted, and that afternoon sun is the best test to see the result IMHO. Crazy looking, so sexy gosh..... :argie:


I was pretty happy with the way it turned out, its impossible to remove every single mark from an 8 year old car.
And yes, the sun shows up every imperfection in a finish.


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

TTrich said:


> Makes me want a Mugen Type R, lovely car! Lovely turnaround as well.
> 
> Where did you get the little razor holder btw? I have some badly touched in stone chips on the Audi I would love to get rid of.


Honestly cant remember where I got it, but i'll check.
It needs to be used with caution and carefully dialled down to just touch the paint blob.
It scares me to use it still, its a bit like one of them "cut your own hair" gadgets where as soon as you hold it up to your hair a clump falls out.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

very very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Impressive turnaround:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning!

Awesome machines


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

nice work mate


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Excellent results - well done!! 

I've got an EP3 CTR that I plan to detail over the holidays. Did you take any paint thickness readings during the detail?


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing.

What do you think of the Hex pads? Was thinking of getting some.


----------



## HOTDOG73 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice love black cars :thumb:


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Excellent results - well done!!
> 
> I've got an EP3 CTR that I plan to detail over the holidays. Did you take any paint thickness readings during the detail?


I took readings all over the car as usual, the lowest readings of around 80microns were on the bonnet and roof.


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Jacktdi said:


> Amazing.
> 
> What do you think of the Hex pads? Was thinking of getting some.


Just get some, :thumb:
They are about the best pads I've used for a long time.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

great stuff, love ep3's!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic, the alloys really suit the car :thumb:


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

G.T said:


> I took readings all over the car as usual, the lowest readings of around 80microns were on the bonnet and roof.


Thanks mate.

Just interesting to hear what the lowest was - plan to do mine over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

great job mate. lovely mirror finish in the end. It was interesting to know about the paint levels on the bonnet and roof as mine are a lot higher.... 130-180, good to know in future if I get a newer one.
Good info on the hex pads as well because I'm really liking them


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice correction work mate.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice work mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great turnaround mate.


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

cracking job there top notch


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

I am loving the finish, I have me one of them there cars and it really does mark on the slightest thing, hats off to you
well done


----------



## joeR (Dec 30, 2010)

Amazing results!!


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

burnt-toast said:


> I am loving the finish, I have me one of them there cars and it really does mark on the slightest thing, hats off to you
> well done


Yes, I know what you mean, they mark so easily.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks brilliant


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice turn around! I love EP3's, and this one is beautiful!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

nice, liking the razor repair good idea havent seen that before


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice car & a great finish....looking very minty now :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

Stunning Turn Around...


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

love the grill, and a good job too


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Some of the best 50/50s i have seen!
Well done


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Deniance said:


> nice, liking the razor repair good idea havent seen that before


Thanks, 
heres where I got it, http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail.asp?productID=8376&frostProductName=Run+Razor+
to be honest it still scares me to use it sometimes.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good work there GT.

Some cracking after pics too, no hint of swirls, and that black paint is usually very very soft.

Brilliant stuff mate. :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Good work, liking the last photo!


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

James_R said:


> Good work there GT.
> 
> Some cracking after pics too, no hint of swirls, and that black paint is usually very very soft.
> 
> Brilliant stuff mate. :thumb:


So soft its unreal, even using poor microfibres can mark it.


----------



## ChrisCivic (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice and a lovely car!


----------



## RELOADED (Apr 20, 2010)

SICKKKKKK!! Best type r detailing ive seen ever :doublesho


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

whats that wax like pal


----------

